# XV2 PROBLEMS



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have a XV2 that normally works fine with the exception of when in scoop or extended will not raise. I have changed the solenoid vales and pressure reliefs and still the same thing, any ideas?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Have you checked the fluid level? When the plow is in scoop is when the cylinders use the most amount of fluid.


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes, the fluid level is fine after being cycled numerous time to remove ant air that was traped


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

When it's fully extended and you try to raise, does it sound like it is starving for fluid, binding up, or free-spooling?

Also, does it do it all the time or only when trying to stack under a load?


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> When it's fully extended and you try to raise, does it sound like it is starving for fluid, binding up, or free-spooling?
> 
> Also, does it do it all the time or only when trying to stack under a load?


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

If you fill the fluid when it is extended or in scoop it will just over flow when retracted


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

How old is it? If you have good pressure, the motor may be getting weak. That is a lot of weight to lift. I usually see 2 or 3 years out of motors.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Chillone said:


> If you fill the fluid when it is extended or in scoop it will just over flow when retracted


Thanks, I'm well aware of that.


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

It is only a year old and hardly used last year, it on the prima Donna truck lol


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

It seems as though the angle cylinders are working fine the cylinder for raising the plow keeps getting air bound, there are no visable leaks, I have run it up and down for about ten minutes a bunch of time and every time I open the vent more air comes out, any ideas?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Chillone said:


> It seems as though the angle cylinders are working fine the cylinder for raising the plow keeps getting air bound, there are no visable leaks, I have run it up and down for about ten minutes a bunch of time and every time I open the vent more air comes out, any ideas?


So I take it that the "the fluid level is _*not *_fine after being cycled numerous time to remove ant air that was traped"?

Try leaving the breather cap off while you operate it. It's possible it's clogged and not allowing the air to escape as you are trying to bleed it. Be prepared for some mess.


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> So I take it that the "the fluid level is _*not *_fine after being cycled numerous time to remove ant air that was traped"?
> 
> Try leaving the breather cap off while you operate it. It's possible it's clogged and not allowing the air to escape as you are trying to bleed it. Be prepared for some mess.


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

The fluid level stays fairly constant, I have swaped out the vent in case it was the issue, also left it loose maybe only in a thread or two to help I have followed fishers venting procedure but still have air in that one cylinder


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

One other thing is that the cylinder groans loudly when trying to raise the plow in any configuration, straight or v


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Chillone said:


> Hi everyone, I have a XV2 that normally works fine with the exception of when in scoop or extended will not raise. I have changed the solenoid vales and pressure reliefs and still the same thing, any ideas?


If you replaced reliefs how did you set the pressures?



Chillone said:


> The fluid level stays fairly constant, I have swaped out the vent in case it was the issue, also left it loose maybe only in a thread or two to help I have followed fishers venting procedure but still have air in that one cylinder


These pumps are designed to hold some pressure to keep water out. You will always here air escaping when opening the system.



Chillone said:


> One other thing is that the cylinder groans loudly when trying to raise the plow in any configuration, straight or v


Cylinder groans? Or pump? Or pins?

If only a year old it is under warranty. Take it back to dealer instead of throwing parts at it.


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

kimber750 said:


> If you replaced reliefs how did you set the pressures?
> 
> These pumps are designed to hold some pressure to keep water out. You will always here air escaping when opening the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chillone (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, I got rid of the groans, by simply lubing up the cylinder shaft it was to dry, still can't raise properly in scoop


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Chillone said:


> Well, I got rid of the groans, by simply lubing up the cylinder shaft it was to dry, still can't raise properly in scoop


My plow is doing the same thing its in the shop now they serviced it today and think one of the valves might have damage to the seat and might need to be replaced. This plow was purchased late dec. 2018 and has plowed 4 storms last year and 7 storms this year needless to say I'm not happy


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well bad news they looked at my plow again today and are scratching there heads. They replaced the oil pump And still barely raises up in scoop and straight blade. they also replaced all the valves. im pissed I spent roughly $7000 on this plow last winter and its only plowed 4 storms last year and like I said 7 this year ands 5 of them were barely 4" storms. and the other 2 were 9" and 14" storms all the top techs for Douglas Dynamics are still off at that convention that they unveiled the new led lights at earlier this week. Does anyone have any thoughts?????


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What did pressure test come back at?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> What did pressure test come back at?


Beat me to it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Beat me to it.


Always amazing when people skip the simplest test and start throwing parts at it. Why would dealer give it back if it wouldn't lift still? Unless OP is only having issues when trying to scoop concrete?


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> What did pressure test come back at?


im not sure I will ask that on Monday


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Stanggt24 said:


> im not sure I will ask that on Monday


Does not lift or does in not stack snow? As in if you went outside right now and put plow in scoop would it go up?


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> Always amazing when people skip the simplest test and start throwing parts at it. Why would dealer give it back if it wouldn't lift still? Unless OP is only having issues when trying to scoop concrete?


they didn't give it back I called and they are waiting to talk to tech support at fisher trust me im sure this is a unusual issue they are the best in this area just thought I would ask if anyone has had a similar issue.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Stanggt24 said:


> they didn't give it back I called and they are waiting to talk to tech support at fisher trust me im sure this is a unusual issue they are the best in this area just thought I would ask if anyone has had a similar issue.


These pumps are not that complicated. A good dealer shouldn't need to talk to DD. 9 out of 10 times it debris stuck in the pump relief or some other place. Especially on a newer plow.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> Does not lift or does in not stack snow? As in if you went outside right now and put plow in scoop would it go up?


it does lift it just goes up real slow like fluid is leaking by. if your in v mode it goes up like it should it only does it in scoop and straight blade. sorry I wasn't ignoring your question didn't see it until today.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Stanggt24 said:


> it does lift it just goes up real slow like fluid is leaking by. if your in v mode it goes up like it should it only does it in scoop and straight blade. sorry I wasn't ignoring your question didn't see it until today.


 That's because of the weight distribution. In v the weight is back more than when in scoop or straight. Odd that the dealer couldn't figure it out, fairly simple hydraulic system.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

leigh said:


> That's because of the weight distribution. In v the weight is back more than when in scoop or straight. Odd that the dealer couldn't figure it out, fairly simple hydraulic system.


It was a defective oil valve set it up with gauges today and its working fine had nothing to do with weight distrubtion its working like it use to. Fisher warrantied it since I only have 11 storms total on this plow with most of them being less then 6" per storm


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Stanggt24 said:


> It was a defective oil valve set it up with gauges today and its working fine had nothing to do with weight distrubtion its working like it use to. Fisher warrantied it since I only have 11 storms total on this plow with most of them being less then 6" per storm


 Glad it worked out for you ! I only mentioned the weight issue because when a pump/motor starts loses the ability to lift it often shows up first when the weight is forward or your raising plow with a load of snow in front of it etc.Thumbs Up


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Stanggt24 said:


> It was a defective oil valve set it up with gauges today and its working fine had nothing to do with weight distrubtion its working like it use to. Fisher warrantied it since I only have 11 storms total on this plow with most of them being less then 6" per storm


I got no idea what a oil valve is. Never heard of it. Had everything to do with weight distribution, not enough pressure to raise the plow when weight is further forward which is a sign of damaged reliefs, bad valve or weak pump. They fixed it because it has a 2 year warranty and your plow is just over a year old according to your earlier post.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

leigh said:


> Glad it worked out for you ! I only mentioned the weight issue because when a pump/motor starts loses the ability to lift it often shows up first when the weight is forward or your raising plow with a load of snow in front of it etc.Thumbs Up


makes sense im. glad its all set too but damn doesn't give me a a lot of confidence in Fisher after 11 snow events and it needs a new oil pump


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> I got no idea what a oil valve is. Never heard of it. Had everything to do with weight distribution, not enough pressure to raise the plow when weight is further forward which is a sign of damaged reliefs, bad valve or weak pump. They fixed it because it has a 2 year warranty and your plow is just over a year old according to your earlier post.


I said oil valve u knew what I meant your one of those guys lol thanks for your help !!!!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Stanggt24 said:


> I said oil valve u knew what I meant your one of those guys lol thanks for your help !!!!!


If he knew what you meant, then he's one up on me


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am still not sure what they replaced. Was it a valve or the pump?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Was it a valve or the pump?


Yes.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> I am still not sure what they replaced. Was it a valve or the pump?


 I love multiple choice questions D.all of the above. 
I'm thinking that the dealer might not have even told him what was wrong. I could be a. right or b. wrong


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> I am still not sure what they replaced. Was it a valve or the pump?


Would be nice to know for future reference.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> I am still not sure what they replaced. Was it a valve or the pump?


I was told it was the oil pump I'm going to pick up plow in a couple hours I will let u all know what the invoice says after I get it and get home. I agree that everyone should know for future reference.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

leigh said:


> I love multiple choice questions D.all of the above.
> I'm thinking that the dealer might not have even told him what was wrong. I could be a. right or b. wrong


Definitely c


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry I didn’t reply the other day. Picked plow up they had old oil pump completely disassembled and just below the gears in pump we’re some gashes in housing. They didn’t have any idea how they got there. They warrantied the work since plow is only about 1 year and 3 months old. Fisher didn’t have any conclusion as to how this could have happen. Plow is back operating the way it did when I first purchased it. Thanks everyone now since snow season is over here in the northeast we will clean it up and put it away in the garage until next season !!


----------

